# This is how it all started



## Aquadive mod2

Dear Members, this is how it all started in 1962


----------



## TLex

Something that has always struck a chord with me was Aquadive's use of bold patterns and bright colors for their dials; are you going to reconnect with aspect of their design heritage and reproduce some similar dial designs?


----------



## JonasForsberg

Wow!!!!
I simply love the mod 50 with depth-gauge.. No 4 is stunning. Has anyone on this forum got the watch with below dial?? I would kill for it


----------



## jetpilot

Looks like Aquadive was the originator of many popular current case designs. Very nice.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

You will not have t kill for it, in the future, several of the watch shown above will be re-produces. However, as a collector myself, the hard part is waiting and I have nor time frame other wise I would provide it.



JonasForsberg said:


> Wow!!!!
> I simply love the mod 50 with depth-gauge.. No 4 is stunning. Has anyone on this forum got the watch with below dial?? I would kill for it
> View attachment 556908


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76

WOW! I'm just done reading TLex's blog and learned about the rebirth of Aquadive...

I have one thing to say about this: SIGN ME IN! Where to send the money? LOL! When will the first models of the rebirth generation be available for purchase? Please, oh please....


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Actually the only model not available is the DLC model but can be pre-orders, all other models can be ordered through our web site.

Welcome to Aquadive Watches
Need any help in ordering, let me know.



ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> WOW! I'm just done reading TLex's blog and learned about the rebirth of Aquadive...
> 
> I have one thing to say about this: SIGN ME IN! Where to send the money? LOL! When will the first models of the rebirth generation be available for purchase? Please, oh please....


----------



## JonasForsberg

Wow - Finally!!!. I´ve been searching the internet EVERY DAY for about 5 years trying to locate this watch. W.C. Barlett - Will you marry me???:-d


W. C. Bartlett said:


> You will not have t kill for it, in the future, several of the watch shown above will be re-produces. However, as a collector myself, the hard part is waiting and I have nor time frame other wise I would provide it.


----------



## LouS

An Aquadive forum - what fun! I hope we'll have a strong vintage contingent. Here are a couple from my collection, one of which is not among those above:








I can see from your pics that someone's tampered wiht the hands on this one, but I still like it


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Absolutely beautiful....



LouS said:


> An Aquadive forum - what fun! I hope we'll have a strong vintage contingent. Here are a couple from my collection, one of which is not among those above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see from your pics that someone's tampered wiht the hands on this one, but I still like it


----------



## JonasForsberg

W.C.Barlett - you have to PROMISE me to see to that Aquadive make the reproduction of the Mod 50 with long minute hand, and dial like the one in the black/white picture... or... I will pure Coca-Cola all over your watchcollection ;-) I´ve got the first three mod 50 above... but my life is not complete without the holy grail. Do you know if it ever was produced or is it just a commercial picture??? In adverts you often see the orange mod 50 shown with orange and YELLOW (instead like above beige). But i spoke with a man that originally bought this orange mod 50 in 1976 and he knows the yellow never was in the dial.


W. C. Bartlett said:


> You will not have t kill for it, in the future, several of the watch shown above will be re-produces. However, as a collector myself, the hard part is waiting and I have nor time frame other wise I would provide it.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I am personally in your corner and will be the first one on line. I can say that Aquadive has expressed enthusiasm regarding the 50.



JonasForsberg said:


> W.C.Barlett - you have to PROMISE me to see to that Aquadive make the reproduction of the Mod 50 with long minute hand, and dial like the one in the black/white picture... or... I will pure Coca-Cola all over your watchcollection ;-) I´ve got the first three mod 50 above... but my life is not complete without the holy grail. Do you know if it ever was produced or is it just a commercial picture??? In adverts you often see the orange mod 50 shown with orange and YELLOW (instead like above beige). But i spoke with a man that originally bought this orange mod 50 in 1976 and he knows the yellow never was in the dial.


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## W. C. Bartlett

How can you not love these watchers, thanks.


----------



## DEMO111

Beautiful stuff here guys. Thanks for posting. |>


----------



## JonasForsberg

Just had to post some... Sorry if anybody who has taken the pictures is offended... but I haven´t saved who took the pictures:


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Exceptional...thanks for sharing



JonasForsberg said:


> Just had to post some... Sorry if anybody who has taken the pictures is offended... but I haven´t saved who took the pictures:
> View attachment 557721
> 
> View attachment 557723
> 
> View attachment 557725
> 
> View attachment 557726


----------



## JonasForsberg

And I know what I want for Christmas this year:


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Hope you have rich relatives.



JonasForsberg said:


> And I know what I want for Christmas this year:
> 
> View attachment 557728


----------



## sharkfin

Welcome, I've been praying for this day to come.
Awesome!!!

I'd like to know if any plans for the future to reissue the classics.
My fave, the Aquadive 100atmos caribbean, much like the Jenny.
I so want one. Please reissue this one. ;-)

Thanks, cheers.
Dave









:-!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I like most of Aquadives watches including this one. There is talk about issuing others, which ones, I really do not know. But I am sure Aquadive will keep us posted.



sharkfin said:


> Welcome, I've been praying for this day to come.
> Awesome!!!
> 
> I'd like to know if any plans for the future to reissue the classics.
> My fave, the Aquadive 100atmos caribbean, much like the Jenny.
> I so want one. Please reissue this one. ;-)
> 
> Thanks, cheers.
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 557792
> 
> 
> :-!


----------



## vjb.knife

This Aquadive was my first dive watch. I bought it new in about 1971 at the Dive shop where I learned to sport dive. I used it for three years of sport diving and then in Commercial diving school for two years and for a few years after in my work as a Commercial Diver, where I took it on a couple of saturation dives to 200 meters. And then through University and for a couple of years off and on until letting it go a few years ago. If Aquadive were to make a new version of this one I might have to get one for old times sake. Note to Aquadive designers - think ETA 7753 and waterproof pushers!

I know I have some other pictures on my other computer; I will try to find them.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I just reviewed this post for the umteenth time and the turquoise bezel hit me like a ton of bricks....that is incredible looking.



JonasForsberg said:


> Just had to post some... Sorry if anybody who has taken the pictures is offended... but I haven´t saved who took the pictures:
> View attachment 557721
> 
> View attachment 557723
> 
> View attachment 557725
> 
> View attachment 557726


----------



## Nalu

Jonas, at WUS we prefer it if you post your own photos or at least acknowledge the owners of the photographs you post.
Here are a few classics that I own, very much looking forward to the rebirth of Aquadive!


----------



## JonasForsberg

Sorry Nalu... I will do my best to keep in mind who has taken the photos next time, but I kept those photos for my own private use only (didn´t even hope for an forum like this), that is why I could´t say/write who has taken the photos. Unfortunally I was to eager to show you all, that there are still many rare models of this mod 50 out there. I´ve got loads of photos on rare Aquadive watches but no "photographs" name on them. I will take some photos of my own watches and post them... but they are all the "normal" mod 50 (1975?? and forward) like your black and white above.

Is it ok to post photos if it is copies of ebay auctions and refer them as "Ebay"???? or do I need the actual sellers Ebay nickname?? Or shall I just not post them??


----------



## xno

vjb.knife said:


> ... Note to Aquadive designers - think ETA 7753 and waterproof pushers!
> 
> I know I have some other pictures on my other computer; I will try to find them.


That's an amazing Aquadive! Do you happen to have any pictures of the case side, case back, and lug design for that?

John


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Not being a copyright lawyer, I would not post them...



JonasForsberg said:


> Sorry Nalu... I will do my best to keep in mind who has taken the photos next time, but I kept those photos for my own private use only (didn´t even hope for an forum like this), that is why I could´t say/write who has taken the photos. Unfortunally I was to eager to show you all, that there are still many rare models of this mod 50 out there. I´ve got loads of photos on rare Aquadive watches but no "photographs" name on them. I will take some photos of my own watches and post them... but they are all the "normal" mod 50 (1975?? and forward) like your black and white above.
> 
> Is it ok to post photos if it is copies of ebay auctions and refer them as "Ebay"???? or do I need the actual sellers Ebay nickname?? Or shall I just not post them??


----------



## DEMO111

Colin, love that 50. |> |>


----------



## timesofplenty

Here's my latest Aquadive: Model 1924-1007, no 22mm Tropics here right now so it's on leather and on my wrist for the day:


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Now that beauty and the beast all in one, great looking watch.



timesofplenty said:


> Here's my latest Aquadive: Model 1924-1007, no 22mm Tropics here right now so it's on leather and on my wrist for the day:


----------



## Aquadive mod1

That's a beauty and such a unique case! That's one we'd want to revive.


----------



## jeff wilson

That is superb fantastic watch


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Thank you for making your first post on WUK on the Aquadive forum and we are in complete agreement.



jeff wilson said:


> That is superb fantastic watch


----------



## TheDeep

Awesome watch!

Besides the cases, it's the vibrant dial colors of the 60's & 70's divers that make / made them so unique. 

Would love to see more of them (colors) brought back to life for todays dive watch market!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

As I have stated in this forum, there are plans to bring back the styles and colors that made this brand what it is, when, stay tuned.



TheDeep said:


> Awesome watch!
> 
> Besides the cases, it's the vibrant dial colors of the 60's & 70's divers that make / made them so unique.
> 
> Would love to see more of them (colors) brought back to life for todays dive watch market!


----------



## JonasForsberg

Very, very nice watch you got there Timesofplenty....:-! somehow even more cool than the "Silver shadow 1924". As "Thedeep" says: the colors... 

Green, yellow and steel together, not many manufactorers would dare that today, BUT IT WORKS!!


----------



## timesofplenty

Here's my Silver Shadow:


----------



## JonasForsberg

timesofplenty said:


> Here's my Silver Shadow:


Ha, ha, ha.... I should have guessed that you had one "up in your sleeve". Lovely as a sunny morning... but your Model 1924-1007 is my no 1.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Very attractive dive watches, I will have to look for one, thanks for sharing everyone:-!


----------



## jem5649

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Dear Members, this is how it all started in 1962


Hi there! I have an aquadive watch, but I am missing the bezel. On Page one you have a picture of the exact watch I have. I was wondering if you would be willing to send me the measurements for that bezel so I could get one made up for it. It is the 1924 with the rectangular case. Light blue markers.


----------



## i.sabin19

wow!


----------

